# Door handle is melting



## rgburrill (Jun 13, 2021)

I have a 2014 X6, I don't know any other way to describe it but the passenger from door inside handle seems to be melting. Not the leather but the rubber/plastic that is on the inside. It gets all over my hand. Is there something that can solve this?


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

I can tell you this is a common problem on e9x series. I have replaced front passenger pulls on my e90 and e91 recently. I found replacements on Amazon. I can’t speak to your x6, but your symptoms mirror mine.


----------



## rgburrill (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you. Found several on Amazon and bought one.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Often caused by hand lotion moisturizer.


----------



## rgburrill (Jun 13, 2021)

That must be why it's the passenger side.


----------

